# [Video] How To Solve A Rubik's Cube Blindfolded



## Leo (May 11, 2008)

Right now it's just the orientation steps, but any feedback on the video is appreciated. I'll try to get to the permutation steps soon.

The Playlist

Corner Orientation:





Edge Orientation:


----------

